# Some of my henna work



## hennagirl (Apr 25, 2006)

Here are a few pix of some henna I've done.

















My season is just starting to heat up... just finished my first festival of the year and it was most excellent -- busy from opening until close with lots of mellow and happy people -- I hope this is a sign for the rest of the summer!  8)


----------



## amandamakeup (Apr 25, 2006)

They're sooooo Beautifull! I would love to do my feet like that!


----------



## ruby_soho (Apr 25, 2006)

It looks sooo nice. I've always wanted to get my hands henna-d but I've never been able to find someone who does authentic henna, not those stupid butterflies and smiley faces in the market.


----------



## Parishoon (Apr 25, 2006)

nice.
do you do stencils or freehand?


----------



## MAC_Whore (Apr 25, 2006)

Those are beautiful.  I do henna as well (just for myself and friends).  That makes me want to break out my kit!  You do beautiful work!


----------



## asteffey (Apr 25, 2006)

wow goregous


----------



## kaliraksha (Apr 25, 2006)

I did my own one night... it's so creative... but one hand took me 3.5 hours! 

I love the work you did on the feet =)


----------



## Juneplum (Apr 25, 2006)

beeyotiful! i had it done in india and i loved it


----------



## Pushpa (Apr 25, 2006)

i love it but red doesn't show up on me so i stick with black hehehe

the feet look lovely


----------



## Henna_Spirit (Apr 26, 2006)

Hi Natasha! Didn't know you were on here?!
Nice work as always 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Pushpa: You do know that black is very bad? Check this out and you'll understand why you should NEVER EVER use black.

http://www.hennatribe.com/ppd.php

The reason why natural henna might not show up on is becaus eyou've used dead and/or crap henna. Buy some fresh from henna suppliers ont he net and trust me you will get good results!
I always mix my own and this is the sort of results my brides get:


----------



## midnightlouise (Apr 26, 2006)

Wow. That's amazing hennagirl! I need to get my feet done now!  How long does it last? 

And Hennaspirit that bride looks lovely! Did you do her work? Gorgeous!


----------



## Pushpa (Apr 26, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Henna_Spirit* 
_Pushpa: You do know that black is very bad? Check this out and you'll understand why you should NEVER EVER use black.

http://www.hennatribe.com/ppd.php

The reason why natural henna might not show up on is becaus eyou've used dead and/or crap henna. Buy some fresh from henna suppliers ont he net and trust me you will get good results!
I always mix my own and this is the sort of results my brides get:



_

 
oh wow but when i say black henna i mean darker (almost a deep sienna/burgundy a bit darker than your bride) i have never heard of actual black (the color) henna but wow if i ever see it i will beware thanks for the tip...thats a bit scary 

and my nana told me it was the way my skin is pigmented with already red undertones or something that it only shows up when its a darker shade 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





and wow that is beautiful i love traditional henna i hate seeing ppl with a butterfly on their shoulder or crap like that looks lame


----------



## Tyester (Apr 26, 2006)

+1 to how long that lasts... ?

It'd be cool to get my shoulders done.


----------



## user3 (Apr 27, 2006)

I find henna work so amazing and beautiful.
Thanks for the lovely pics!


----------



## hennagirl (Apr 28, 2006)

Thanks for the compliments!  When I first started I would spend hours doing very simple designs -- but 7 years later, I'm much faster... it's all about the practice... everything is freehand.  I tried stencils, but couldn't get them to work well, so then I learned to draw LOL!!!!

Hey Amira!!! Great work as always!!!  I'm sure you recognize the foot pattern as one of yours!!!  I LOVE that book! (well, actually, it's 4 books I put in one binder....)

Black henna is evil... it's not even real.  They add a chemical hair dye to make it turn black and that chemical gets below the skin surface and can cause major damage... here's more info: http://www.hennatribe.com/ppd.php

Real henna designs generally last 1-2 weeks, depending on skin texture, chemistry, where the design is and how often you wash, swim, etc.  Basically, it absorbs into the upper layer of your skin -- so if you have thick, calloused skin, it will be darker and last longer than places with thin, frequently washed skin...

And now off the soapbox and back to your regularly scheduled forum...


----------



## IslandGirl77 (Apr 28, 2006)

Very beautiful! Both of you do great work. I love the foot design.


----------



## Sushi_Flower (May 1, 2006)

Great work everyone! Love the designs by you Henna Girl. And Henna Spirit your designs are amazing, how do you manage to get it all so detailed, do you use a very thin cone opening? and what measurements do you use to mix your own and any special ingredients? People used to mix their own too but in recent times we get cones ordered from India so we get the real deal but it's all ready to use for us.

I'm Indian so i've grown up with henna like everyone else in my friends and family, we put it on before special occasions like Eid and especially at weddings on the bride's 'Mehndi Night' (henna night) where the bride invites all the girls in her life for a party a couple of nights before the wedding and gets her mehndi done professionally and all the other girls do each others and dance and have a great night. 
I went to a wedding last week and ended up doing loads of people's mehdni till 1am in the morning as they kept lining up, i had to actually say no to people in the end as i really needed to get home!

Oh and the reactions shown on that website to black henna is what used to happen to me!!! I used to get tiny dots all over where the mehndi was done and so when the mehdni faded i had the pattern still there made out of dots. I thought i was allergic to mehndi but i've stopped getting reactions now so i think maybe that was a bad batch.

Here's my cousins' bridal mehndi - not done by me.






And in the hectic craziness that is Indian weddings (the celebrations last a week..full on!) we didn't actually take a pic of the mehdni when it was washed off but you can kinda make out the colour here and also see her beautifull dress!


----------



## Lalli (May 19, 2006)

^^gorjus dress and beautiful mehndi i cnt wait to get married


----------



## user79 (May 19, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Henna_Spirit* 
_



_

 
Oh WOW that is amazing. If you don't mind me asking, how much do you charge for something like that and how many hours does it take to apply?


----------



## stacey (May 20, 2006)

hey just noticed you're in san diego. you should do a workshop


----------



## Henna_Spirit (Jun 1, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 
_Oh WOW that is amazing. If you don't mind me asking, how much do you charge for something like that and how many hours does it take to apply?_

 

This bride had her hands and feet done and i charge £150 for that. it roughly takes me about 2 hours to do the full thing on hands (front and back and feet, which is very fast compared to 4 hour average set by ather artists 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





For this particular pattern it took me a bit longer, around 2,5 hours for just the hands alone. But the pattern is a hell of a lot more intricate 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




:


----------



## Ranjana (Jun 1, 2006)

Here is a link to my Flickr Gallery containing my mehndi photos.

A request to you Hennaspirit, please do not NOT steal these images or copy the designs which you have so often done in the past.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/melodic...7594146251394/


----------



## Lalli (Jun 6, 2006)

^^nice designs


----------



## quandolak (Jun 22, 2006)

..........


----------



## MacVirgin (Jun 22, 2006)

Wow!!!!!


----------



## im so grotesque (Jun 26, 2006)

thats truely amazing.
and im very jealous of your skills even though i i hardly know anything at all about henna,but you just made me google it =)


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Jun 26, 2006)

I've just got my 1st job as a bridal mehndi artist!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 They want me to do the bride and 4 guests. I've just started out so i'm not charging as much as Henna Sprit who is obviously such a pro and also people round here would never pay a really huge amount to have it done. I've decided to charge £40 for the bride and £8 per hand for the guests and when i build up a reputation and get better i will increase the price accordingly.


The trouble is this is my first job so i don't know how it will go, so if any of you bridal henna pros can give me advice on everything to do with doing bridal mehndi, like how to keep both you and the bride comfortable and to achieve good results, necessaties in tools etc then please let me know by PM. I would really appreciate any advice at all that you can give me.
I'm working with a great arabic mehndi design book from India and have ordered some more books and using mehndi cones from India aswell which are really great, they're ready to use with a pin in them to provide a tiny hole for a the mehndi to come through.


----------



## Miss World (Jul 9, 2006)

omg its been so long since I've had henna on! lol.. i miss it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



maybe i'll go get it done soon! 

thx for the pics gurl!


----------



## freyja313 (Jul 11, 2006)

All of the pictures that have been posted are fabulous! Also, thanks for the info on the black henna - had no idea!


----------



## mzcelaneous (Jul 11, 2006)

Wow hennagirl & henna_spirit. You both are truly talented.


----------



## aloo (Jul 30, 2006)

the patterns you do for brides do you coem uop with on the spot, or are they designed and practiced before hand? just wondering

amazing designs btw. been lookign at your make up stuff you do too, and i will hire you for my wedding!


----------



## BadBadGirl (Aug 2, 2006)

Such beautiful designs. I would love to go to an Indian wedding one day the pictures I've seen of some are amazing!


----------

